# Ground Beef!



## alison.victoria (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I have a question that I CANNOT find the answer for online. How many calories are in a pound of ground beef (73/27), ground chuck (80/20), ground sirloin (85/15), and ground round (90/10)? I've been curious for a while. I know that obviously the fat content goes down as you get into the "better" ones, but I'm not sure how that affects the calorie count. Does anyone know?


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 25, 2008)

Would looking up the values for tallow/dripping (beef fat) and completely lean beef help you to work it out? 

For every 100g of, say, the ground sirloin it would probably be the equivalent to the calories of 85g of lean meat plus 15g of the tallow... and so on and so forth. 

Erm, hope that makes sense!


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 25, 2008)

In a way. Hehe. Sam gave me this link - nutritional info.


----------



## comperic2003 (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a hard question to answer considering the water content varies wildly from serving to serving.


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 26, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> In a way. Hehe. Sam gave me this link - nutritional info.


Ah, yeah. That's more like it!


----------

